# Getting Ludwigia to Remain Rooted in Substrate



## hiyamoose (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm having problems getting red ludwigia to stay rooted in the substrate. I am using Eco-Complete. It's growing incredibly well up top, especially close to the lights, but almost seems to be melting at the stem base. The leaves and shoots off the stem are still good lower down. It's just the stem itself. Any hints? It's driving me nuts because it starts floating and blocking the light.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Might you be doing any damage to the stem when you plant it? Like pinching it, or breaking it? L. repens is not usually much of a problem getting to stay down and develop roots.


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

Maybe you did not plant them deep enough or the substrate is not thick enough. A friend told me to plant as deep as 2 inches but I personally don't plant so deep. You also need to trim Ludwigia repens every week - I know how fast they can grow if they grow well.


----------



## btanderson (Nov 4, 2011)

i have some platies that like to pull up new stem plants inadvertently while they are nipping algae off things. if my ludwigia come out of the substrate, i tie the base of the stem to a rock with some twine. primitive, but it seems to be working.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I use shortened plant weight strips to hold stem plants down. I cut them into pieces with my tin snips so that they have just enough weight to hold the stems in place. I fold this piece of a strip into a "V" or "U" shape. I put the stem into the fold of the plant weight strip and then gently squeeze the strip until there is just enough force to hold it in place but not so much force that the stem is damaged. Trim some of the lower leaves off and plant it individually. Many times this will hold stem plants in place until they are rooted. When you pull the stem plants up, you can pull the plant weight strips off for reuse.


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

Did you try placing them in the gravel at an angle? This works for me and the plants will grow straight up assuming they aren't pushed by current. I find Ludwigia to be a little more bouyant then say Rotala so maybe you have cut them shorter prior to planting as well.


----------



## DerekFF (Nov 21, 2011)

The OP's problem is melting base stem part, not bouyancy

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## hiyamoose (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks for the responses. I recently trimmed and replanted and took the advice to see if it helps. As far as the melting goes, which I think may be the culprit, I am now adding potassium and phosphorus. We'll see if that helps.


----------

